# Training to prevent different addictions?



## grapestheprestige (Dec 14, 2021)

Hi,

I’ve got a bit of an unusual question so I’m not sure if this is the right place to ask. A very good friend of mine swears he was able to curb his gambling addiction by adopting a puppy and “training” him to bark every time he would approach a deck of cards, roulette wheel, etc. Now, I’ve never owned a dog, but you get why I don’t really believe that’s possible. I know dogs are intelligent animals, GSDs in particular, but still, it all sounded a little too far-fetched.

However, luck would have it that my brother’s wife called me yesterday complaining she got into a huge fight with my brother over some money. Apparently, they’ve been saving up for a new car, and he took the money without asking and wouldn’t tell her what he did with it. He later confessed to using the money to pay back a debt (?!) he had from gambling. 

Things seem bad between them at the moment - let me be clear, I’m completely taking her side in this and I love my brother but he’s an idiot. Regardless, she asked for my help and I don’t want to refuse. I’ve been reading up on ways to prevent gambling addiction, but neither of us is ready for any radical measures. Instead, we’ve agreed to start monitoring him better and maybe get him a dog.

Why a dog, you might ask? It’s weird, but I came across this article in my research: How a Simple Tattoo Can Help Kick a Serious Gambling Addiction. It got me thinking - if a tattoo can help with gambling addiction, then my friend’s story about a puppy helping him overcome the same problem doesn’t sound so far-fetched anymore. But, as I’ve said, I don’t know the first thing about training a puppy, let alone a GSD one.

Does anyone have any input/advice on this topic? Is this a viable option to begin with, or are we completely off track here? Please let me know, I want to act immediately, but also make the right decision. Thanks!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Your heart is in the right place. A dog can certainly help with the overwhelming emotion and anxiety when an addict is feeling about to "fall off the wagon".It's absolutely not a cure.Your brother requires a professional when he decides to seek help. I'm sorry your family is dealing with this, it's incredibly difficult for all of you. It doesn't sound like an ideal time to bring in a new pet.Very best of luck to you all


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

The thing with addiction is, the addict has to want to change. I know you mean well, but you can’t make anybody give up an addiction unless they’re ready.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

Exactly what @Sunflowers said. Addicts won’t change unless they want to do it. They can want to do it for someone else, but they have to want to fight the addiction.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Yes a dog can be trained to bark if you open the fridge, watch TV or I suppose, hold a deck of cards. 
But number 1, if your brother is gambling (online?) how would the dog know. If he goes to a casino or the track, how would the dog know. A bookie on the phone, how would the dog know? 

If money was used to "pay back a debt" it suggests some sort of credit an not likely organized (legal?) gambling unless he had a credit facility.

Overall, there are far better methods of overcoming addictions and your brother doesn't yet sound like the sort of reliable person to take on the huge amount of responsibility that GSD represents. jmo 

Whether a dog could be trained to help in certain situations and whether they are the best option for the job are completely separate. This is not a reason to get a living breathing dog.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Something like this might help if a person is really motivated Change Your Habits and Life with Pavlok


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Lexie’s mom said:


> Something like this might help if a person is really motivated Change Your Habits and Life with Pavlok


So... this is like an E collar for humans?😂


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Sunflowers said:


> So... this is like an E collar for humans?😂


Yeah, the same conception. I think the guy that created it was addicted to Internet and initially he actually hired someone to slap him on the face every time he checks his emails.. something like that. I’ve read the story many years ago.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It would be more effective to have the husband wear an ecollar with brass contacts...and the wife to have the remote...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> It would be more effective to have the husband wear an ecollar with brass contacts...and the wife to have the remote...


Yeah, I saw some reviews on youtube.
Very entertaining!


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

All of the above posts are spot on. I will add that unless your brother understands the work required to raise a GSD and is excited about it a GSD is the wrong breed to get him. 

The ideal picture of the smart loyal companion that a GSD can be, requires a lot of work and is a 14 year commitment.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

When he is ready to heal a GSD makes for a wonderful companion and excellent at getting you physical both critical to healing addiction imo. 😍
Until ready noone needs another thing to fail at.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

You are dealing with an addict. It's not a dog thing. The first thing you should do is stay out of someone else's marriage, your SIL must solve her own problems. If you take sides you just prove one is a loser and the other a martyr. It does not help. The second, and this applies only if you truly want to help your brother, is to cut him off completely. As long as you are 'helping' him, he will take that as your approval of his actions. NO ONE can help him except himself. It is not your problem. If you want to help, educate yourself on how. 

That dog thing sounds like something an alcoholic would come up with. ("I drink because my dog didn't tell me not to.")


----------

